# High Heat Gyros on the WSM w/pics



## chisoxjim (May 23, 2010)

Im a big fan of gyros, and decided to take a stab @ homemade gyros yesterday.  

-2# ground lamb
-1 onion
- oregano
- garlic
- lemon juice
- marjoram
- kosher salt
- black pepper

ran the onion through the food processor, and turned it into a mush,  then drained the onion.  In batches I ran the onion, spices, and ground lamb through the food processor turing it into a paste.  Formed a loaf, rolled in plastic wrap and tossed it int he fridge for 5 hours.  Pulled it out, and set up the WSM for a high heat cook, no water in the waterpan.  WSM held 350 degrees with just lump(no wood),  and I took the loaf to 165 degrees, then took it off and let it rest for 15 minutes.  Sliced nicely, had a surprising smoke ring.  

Made some great sandwiches, and will make a good dinner of gyros and eggs later this week.

Served the gyros last night on pita with homemade tzatziki, raw onion & tomato.  Also a homemade greeks salad with cucumber, green pepper, olives, tomato, and feta.

loaf:






on the WSM midway through:



Three-Fity:



done:



sliced:



my plate:



thanks for looking.


----------



## lugnutz (May 23, 2010)

I'm gonna have to find some lamb, I don't go to the big city stores very often so I don't even know where to begin, but how can I resist something like that? What kinda topping is that on the meat ? Cheese of some sort?


----------



## chisoxjim (May 23, 2010)

I actually found that lamb @ Super Walmart about $5.79/lb.

The topping is tzatziki sauce(thickened plain yogurt, cucumber, garlic, lemon juice, black pepper and salt).


----------



## jak757 (May 23, 2010)

You done it again Jim!!  Gave me something new to try....  I love gryos, and man those look awesome.  Giving my new WSM a workout last night and today.  Going to have to do some gyro meat soon!








 and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 for a great idea!


----------



## chisoxjim (May 23, 2010)

thanks man,

I was going to not use the WSM this weekend, but caught the bug to use it yesterday,  now I am deciding what i want to do today..


----------



## mballi3011 (May 23, 2010)

Yes gyros are really good and yours looks greta there Jim. Have you tried Joels (solaryellow) gyro sausage yet?? I need to try it too. But you just keep coming up with theses great recipes thou Jim.


----------



## jirodriguez (May 23, 2010)

Nice looking gyros.... love those things!


----------



## chisoxjim (May 23, 2010)

thanks guys,  I bet the gyros sausage is good.

today after we take a tour of a local organic farm,  I am doing al pastor tacos, high heat again on the WSM, maybe a chunk of mesquite tossed in for flavor.  Ill post pics of how I am going to do this later.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jul 24, 2010)

my recipe is about the same but I leave out the lemon juice.  I bought some netting from the sausagemaker and I partially freeze the roll and insert into the netting, I let it defrost some and put on my rotisserie . Once it reaches 160ish I turn off the heat and let it keep spinning for about 15-20, I use this as  the rest period. MMmmGood. What ever's left  I slice and freeze for future gyros.


----------



## chefrob (Jul 24, 2010)

looks great.........how was the texture?


----------



## srivera1965 (Sep 27, 2010)

These look great....

I found a great looking recipe for gyros and it's similar to your recipe except it calls for 50/50 lamb and beef (but the herbs/seasonings are exactly the same as yours). I'm hoping to try and do one this weekend. Great pics. Thanks for taking the time to share this.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Oct 5, 2010)

Your gyro looks really good. I've use Alton Brown's recipe which also works very well.


----------

